# Lighter Side Of Life



## The Systemic Kid

*Lighter Side of Life Announcement *​
LSOL started in 2014. Since then, it has grown far beyond its early beginnings as a hybrid small group buy. It has now become a not-for-profit business with a current value of £14000 - £20,000 per annum. February's LSOL was the largest to date accounting for 56kg of roasted coffee. LSOL offers long term members and new guests a range of coffees at "often less than wholesale pricing," according to the organisers.

Due to the current size of the LSOL business, we had to perform some due diligence in the interests of the forum and its members and have concerns in some key areas.

LSOL is now a significant financial undertaking. LSOL organisers have informed us they do not see LSOL as a Group Buy. As such it is not subject to Group Rules especially in respect of indemnity: "all participants agree to release Coffee Forums UK, its Owners, Administrators, Moderators or any other staff of any and all liability and waive all rights I may have under all laws and governing bodies." (Group Buy Rules Pt. 17).

LSOL needs to agree a set of Terms and Conditions covering its operation. The organisers need to produce these as a priority.

LSOL organisers informed us they are independent and wish to remain so in respect of the roasters with whom they collaborate. We wanted to encourage them to also work with our forum advertising roasters. Sadly LSOL organisers have expressed a strong reluctance to do this.

Unlike other non-profit businesses, LSOL has no incurred costs, using unpaid organisers, CFUK resources and advertisers contributions (indirectly) to get the deals and unfairly undercut those same advertisers who have normal operating costs.

LSOL roasters price keenly because they get free and significant exposure on CFUK, free marketing, add customers to their mailing lists and have the opportunity for repeat business as vouchers often accompany the coffee.

LSOL Roasters don't just sell coffee, many sell equipment as well. It seems very unfair that the forum, all members (whether they participate or not) and our advertisers subsidise this activity. A single LSOL round would make a significant contribution to our advertisers costs for the year. Some of our advertisers are small and emergent businesses and would love the opportunity to participate.

We have put forward a number of suggestions to resolve the above concerns. Unfortunately, LSOL organisers have dismissed each option.

We have decided to temporarily suspend LSOL pending the organisers coming up with a solution that allows it to continue in a way that addresses the areas of concern.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

*Review of LSOL was not initiated because we had received any complaints either from members or forum advertisers. *​


----------

